# ***OFFICIAL*** TUF 12 Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

****OFFICIAL*** TUF 12 Pre/Post Fight Discussion **** SPOILERS*****

Stephan Bonnar vs. Igor Pokrajac
Finalist No. 1 vs. Finalist No. 2
Kendall Grove vs. Demian Maia
Rick Story vs. Johny Hendricks
Ian Loveland vs. Tyler Toner*
Will Campuzano vs. Nick Pace
Pablo Garza vs. Fredson Paixao
Rich Attonito vs. Dave Branch

*Please direct all discussion regarding the TUF 12 Finale into this thread. Any other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

wonder if im the only person who thinks grove is going to upset maia.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think Grove will take Maia. I don't think Grove is going to be able to stand the whoe time with Maia and Maia will completely dominate Grove on the ground.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Can't wait for Hendricks Vs. Story .


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Its going to be hard for Grove to keep it standing so I see Mia taking that. Bonner and Igor looks like a pretty good fight to me. Bonner has that imo but hey it depends on if the Psyco shows up or not


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it just me or does someone else miss the old format where the final was filled with all the other fighters from TUF settling scores. Those cards to me had some better fights as both fighters were genuinely motivated to fight the other. I have not been able to watch a full season for last 2 years as I have been at sea...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well they cant just put the guys up on the card right now because then we would know who got beat. I will bet you anything that as soon as the last episode airs tonight there will be a revamped card reliesed


----------



## JustLo (Oct 7, 2009)

Im predicting a Grove upset as well.

Maia is a little overrated in my opinion and Grove is a little underrated. I think Grove is even good enough to survive on the ground. 

My main fear is because Grove would only be able to survive he might lose a decision because Maia would be on top for the majority.

That and the post I made with a fight breakdown someone said they would eat their hat if Maia doesn't win.

So I could win money here AND bump a thread where someone will need to do some hat eating. I can't not bet on Grove.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

These are my picks: 


*Stephan Bonnar* vs. Igor Pokrajac 

*Jonathan Brookins* vs. Michael Johnson 
Kendall Grove vs. *Demian Maia* 
Ricky Story vs. *Johny Hendricks *
Leonard Garcia vs. *Nam Phan*

Rich Attonito vs. *Dave Branch*
Will Campuzano vs. *Nick Pace*
Pablo Garza vs. *Fredson Paixao*
*Cody McKenzie* vs. Aaron Wilkinson
Ian Loveland vs. *Tyler Toner*
*Kyle Watson* vs. Sako Chivitchian


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

limba said:


> These are my picks:
> 
> 
> *Stephan Bonnar* vs. Igor Pokrajac
> ...


Exactly like mine .
This card is gonna be Awesome i can feel it .


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I see the Phan fight going his way unless Garcia connects with a big shot. Garcia ha sproven that if he can't land a big shot that he will mroe than likely be completely schooled standing.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I see the Phan fight going his way unless Garcia connects with a big shot. Garcia ha sproven that if he can't land a big shot that he will mroe than likely be completely schooled standing.


and still pull out split decision wins hehe


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Guymay said:


> and still pull out split decision wins hehe


He does but they are very controversial decisions to say the least. If he fights decent strikers, he usually gets outstruck.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He does but they are very controversial decisions to say the least. If he fights decent strikers, he usually gets outstruck.


Yeah he always gets outstruck by fighter with decent striking and he swings hard to the air . i really can't believe on some of his Split decision wins and not only talking about the KZ fight .


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

xeberus said:


> wonder if im the only person who thinks grove is going to upset maia.


I'm wondering why I seem to be the only one who thinks it is odd that Grove is fighting Maia.

Maia is coming off a win after a title shot. Grove has a 12-7 record and is coming off a split with Reljic.

Why on earth does a not even top 20 MW get to face a top 5 guy? 

Grove is such an average fighter, why on earth are some of these fights made? Makes no sense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

JustLo said:


> Im predicting a Grove upset as well.
> Maia is a little overrated in my opinion and Grove is a little underrated. I think Grove is even good enough to survive on the ground.


Explain to me how Grove is underrated? He is 12-7. 5 of his losses by KO-TKO. He has a win over Belcher that is solid, but that was years ago. Today Belcher would tool him. 

He has no power and although he has a solid ground game, it isn't anything great. I don't believe he should even be in the UFC. Pretty much every decent test he is given, he loses. 

Not a fan at all.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Think they'll have time to squeeze in that Garza/Paixao prelim during the tv card tonight? :confused02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

History right here!

First ever FW fight in the UFC!

WAR!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Think they'll have time to squeeze in that Garza/Paixao prelim during the tv card tonight? :confused02:


Maybe. It may the first fight too violent to show.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Think they'll have time to squeeze in that Garza/Paixao prelim during the tv card tonight? :confused02:


They might bump it for the McKenzitine. Lets just hope Maia finishes Grove early cause that's the best chance for an early ending.

Round 1 - Phan


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Daaamn!
Garcia is gnna tire himself out if he keeps this!

Phan will wait a bit i think.
He should take it!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Phan which really means 10-9 Garcia.

Dominating roond. 20-18 Phan but one judge gave it 10-10. So it is going down to the last round.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Round 1 and Round 2 Phan... Garcia has to finish or else this is Phans.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Phan almost had him there!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Phan has that I was caught masturbating on national TV and now I am taking it out on this guy


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Slowest.Exchanges.Ever.

Garcia hit a lot of arms and nothing, and Phan landed cleaner. So Garcia 10-9.

Garcia wins 29-28 split decision after Nam Phan won.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Phan has to take this!

Daaamn, how chaotic and undisciplined is Garcia!

You would think, with a coach like Greg Jackson he would evolve, but ........ NO!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Slowest.Exchanges.Ever.
> 
> Garcia hit a lot of arms and nothing, and Phan landed cleaner. So Garcia 10-9.
> 
> Garcia wins 29-28 split decision after Nam Phan won.


?????


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Looooooooooool! Ololol! Looooooooooool!

IT NEVER FAILS!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow. Complete bullshit.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Phan gets this.................WHAT!?!?!!!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Unbelievable.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

What The ****


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What the F***


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Wtf Noooooo


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

This is some SERIOUS screw job. I dont care what anyone says, this man gets more cheap decisions than a whole lot of people.

also bull shit on live tv.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol at spike bleeping bullshit chants.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn, lol.

That was pretty bad.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL AT you guys for thinking I was joking.

Leonard Garcia is nearly incapable of losing a decision.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*WTF!?!*

Another awful scoring!!!

How the hell 2 judges scored it 29-28 Garcia and pne judge 30-27 Phan!!!

Garcia admitting Phan beat him on the feet!!
And on the ground!!!

That mean ...PHAN WINS!!

Holly S**T!!!

Number 1 candidate for robbery of the year!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Garcia should have pointed at the judges and told the crowd to boo them. That's gotta be the worst decision I've ever seen.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

People often ask what the worst decision ever is.

You just saw it tonight...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't believe this decision!!! I gave all three to Nam. He better not get cut. BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

One of the most blatant robberies in awhile. Complete bullshit. Garcia steals it again


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> ?????


What is there to question.

It was pretty clear. Nam Phan won, but Garcia was going to the decision.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

TraMa, McKeever...Now THAT was a BS decision. Possibly the worst decision ever. As bad as Bisping/Hamill and Shogun/Machida


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Fak this shit.
This judges are all bought by WWE to make mma a circus.
GRRRRR unbelievable.
DANA BURN THEN!!!!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think the time has come to legitimately adress the chronic shittiness of the judges.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

420atalon said:


> People often ask what the worst decision ever is.
> 
> You just saw it tonight...


This. No disrespect to Leonard Garcia, but Nam Phan dominated that fight. I'm guessing the 2 rounds Garcia 'won' were the ones where he happened to get 1 meaningless takedown. Pathetic judging, something really needs to be done about it. The judges obviously like Garcia too, I had him losing against Chan Sung Jung as well.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

first the korean zombie .... then Nam Phan..... leonard is krytonite to asians.... lol

Hope we still see Nam again in the UFC


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> TraMa, McKeever...Now THAT was a BS decision. Possibly the worst decision ever. *As bad as Bisping/Hamill and Shogun/Machida*


WORST!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Terror Kovenant said:


> One of the most blatant robberies in awhile. Complete bullshit. Garcia steals it again


Yes. Since the last Leonard Garcia "victory".

Hell, he nearly robbed Hominick after Hominick proceeded to beat the shit out of him for the last 10 minutes. Probably outlanding him around 4-1 and knocking him down. :laugh:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

It wasn't even a close fight! Entertaining edge of your seat fight, but not close! There was a VERY clear victor here!! War Nam is all I gotta say..


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

A question from somebody who wasn't here for it. Is this B.S. what Hammil v Bisping was like?


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

That was a terrible decision, Dana protecting WEC investment maybe


----------



## freakshowexcess (Apr 25, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> TraMa, McKeever...Now THAT was a BS decision. Possibly the worst decision ever. As bad as Bisping/Hamill and Shogun/Machida


I'd have to say this blows Shogun/Machida I away, and I thought it was pretty clear that Shogun won the first fight. I just have no explanation as to how the judges could have scored that fight for Garcia. I didn't even give him a round.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Were the judges accidentally re-scoring Griffin/Bonnar 1 ?

Simply bewildering. Completely inexplicable.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The Dark Knight said:


> TraMa, McKeever...Now THAT was a BS decision. Possibly the worst decision ever. As bad as Bisping/Hamill and Shogun/Machida


Much worse then those imo.

Garcia was aggressive, that was it... He lost nearly every exchange, blocked over 90% of Garcia's shots.

I hope Dana walked over to the judges and kicked them in the balls.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Something needs to be done. You know it's getting bad when we're to the point of calling out 'judges' on national television. We can't even really say Nam left a question mark on that one... it was a pretty convincing performance. There's something seriously at issue when you can't even leave a dominant performance in the judge's hands. Can't wait to see what these idiots have to say.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

limba said:


> WORST!




Arguably worse, yeah.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I really do feel bad for Nam there, but I'm positive he'll get another fight after that.

Dana knows a bad call when he sees one. Can't wait to hear his comments on that decision


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes. Since the last Leonard Garcia "victory".
> 
> Hell, he nearly robbed Hominick after Hominick proceeded to beat the shit out of him for the last 10 minutes. Probably outlanding him around 4-1 and knocking him down. :laugh:





The Dark Knight said:


> It wasn't even a close fight! Entertaining edge of your seat fight, but not close! There was a VERY clear victor here!! War Nam is all I gotta say..


I can't even imagine what those people think, who had a BET on Phan!!!

I feel sorry for them!

They should find those judges and beat the s**t out of them!!


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I couldn't believe it, i actually shouted WHAT?! and woke up my room mate!!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

I have no idea how that just happened. I have no bias towards either guy, but holy shit Nam dominated him. Worst decision ever, completely insane. It's fights like these that make you wonder.


----------



## Rocco1016 (Oct 13, 2010)

Split decision for Garcia??????????????
WTF was that???????????

Phan had that fight for sure!! What a disappointing end.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That was certainly predictable. Dana needs to just fire this guy he deserves to be like 3 and 9 in his ufc/wec career and just continues to **** up the divisional standings. He isn't even an exciting fighter he just gets punched in the face a lot.

Edit:I bet on him in vbookie because I knew this would happen.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This is as bad as Henderson vs Franklin and shogun vs machida. How the hell does this guy keep getting decisions when he's getting his ass beat? Maybe the judges feel he is absolutely destroying their fists with his face


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I really don't understand the judging criteria...:dunno:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I legitimate question whether or not Garcia has some type of mobster affiliation with someone in the commisions.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Seriously biggest robbery of the year.

Do the judges have no idea what BLOCKING is? Garcia didn't CONNECT with those punches people, they were BLOCKED and then COUNTERED.

"Look here, Garcia moved forward and threw haymakers all fight..and didn't get knocked out! WINNAR!"

Also, to note, this is the kind of situation that can set the sport back socially. Here I was trying to convince some of my less than intelligent friends that there isn't any BS fixing or anything in the sport...And then the guy who clearly wins..loses. Yeah. I'll have a fun time explaining that.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok I got up to go get something to drink after the fight causee i already knew who won I come back and hear that garcia won...did I miss something? how did he win? Im so confused right now


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not sure why people are so shocked.

Rd 1 = This was the deciding round. I thought it was too close to call, but if I had to score it I would have edged it slightly towards Garcia. I thought he was landing more power shots, but it was VERY close.

Rd 2 = Most decisive round but still pretty close considering Garcia was doing well until he got his back taken in the last couple minutes. Not a 10-8, but definitely scored for Nam.

Rd 3 = I scored this one for Garcia. Nam was far too hesitant, and he didnt press the action nearly as much, especially for how gassed Garcia was. Garcia despite running on fumes was still throwing bombs and laughing off all Nams punches. It was a close round but I think it was still more decisive for Garcia as I'm pretty sure the strike count was in Garcias favor. 

Personally it was a very close fight, and considering 2 judges scored it 29-28 makes me think they saw what I did. I personally could have seen it going Nams way though too, as the 1st was SO close, so I could have easily seen a 29-28 Nam Phan win as well.

It was a sweet fight if you ask me. That was about as action packed of a fight as you'll generally see. Both guys were throwing to KO, and both guys must have granite chins because they both landed bombs. 

Good rematch that I'll happily watch again.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

I understand judging varies from judge to judge by what they favor in scoring, but honestly Garcia didn't do much of anything other than swing wildly and non-stop. If anything that could be agression, the accurate striking, opponent control, submission attempts all had to go to Phan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> I can't even imagine what those people think, who had a BET on Phan!!!
> 
> I feel sorry for them!
> 
> They should find those judges and beat the s**t out of them!!


I actually made a post in the vBookie warning people to not bet on Pham because Leonard cannot lose a decision.

I was literally considering betting on the guy I knew would get his ass kicked.


----------



## Rocco1016 (Oct 13, 2010)

AND....to top it off, Garcia tapped in the 2nd round. Did anyone else see this?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Something needs to be done. You know it's getting bad when we're to the point of calling out 'judges' on national television. We can't even really say Nam left a question mark on that one... it was a pretty convincing performance. There's something seriously at issue when you can't even leave a dominant performance in the judge's hands. *Can't wait to see what these idiots have to say.*


Do these crazy judges even get to explain their decisions?
I thought they didn´t have to!


----------



## Hardgainer (Dec 5, 2010)

*Nam Phan vs Leonard Garcia*

What the hell happened here? Don't get me wrong I've always loved watching Garcia fight, but there's no way he won that fight tonight... and TWO judges scored in his favor?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

osmium said:


> That was certainly predictable. Dana needs to just fire this guy he deserves to be like 3 and 9 in his ufc/wec career and just continues to **** up the divisional standings. He isn't even an exciting fighter he just gets punched in the face a lot.
> 
> Edit:I bet on him in vbookie because I knew this would happen.


I dont know about all that I really enjoy watching garcia fight and hope he sticks around a long while


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

And one had it as an adament 30-27 victory for Phan?!!! It's another Griffin vs Lentz style balls-up!!!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Ares Caesar said:


> I'm not sure why people are so shocked.
> 
> Rd 1 = This was the deciding round. I thought it was too close to call, but if I had to score it I would have edged it slightly towards Garcia. I thought he was landing more power shots, but it was VERY close.
> 
> ...


Is that you Cecils?

Terrible breakdown IMO, there's so much wrong with it that I don't even know where to start.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ares Caesar said:


> I'm not sure why people are so shocked.
> 
> Rd 1 = This was the deciding round. I thought it was too close to call, but if I had to score it I would have edged it slightly towards Garcia. I thought he was landing more power shots, but it was VERY close.
> 
> ...


Are you fore real ?!?????

Honestly.

Everyone in the audience, the people watching on TV, all MMAF posters... we all saw Phan win this!

Even Garcia said Phan beat him!!!

WTF?!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sure, Garcia scored two meaningless takedowns, but Nam scored what looked like potentially bout ending knockdowns. Not to mention, he had Garcia's back and was threatening with a rear naked for a good two minutes. I just don't understand it. If I were Dana, I'd honestly be protesting and having these judges investigated, because this one reeks.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow. That honestly takes the "Bullshit decision" cake for me. Seriously, 30-27 name and two 29-28s for Garcia? What the **** were the judges smoking? Did Cecil ******* fall asleep again? Seriously that's worse than Hammil/Bisping IMO. Garcia landed maybe 4 flush shots per round and got completely tooled otherwise. My dead grandmother could judge fights better than these ******* assclowns. NSAC/UFC seriously need to fix this horseshit. If Nam doesn't fight in the UFC any more because of this I'm going to rage even more.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Mjr said:


> Is that you Cecils?
> 
> Terrible breakdown IMO, there's so much wrong with it that I don't even know where to start.


lol.

So I come out make my case, and you just say "terrible breakdown!" without any argument in retort.

You tell me what you saw and why you'd have scored it differently, and then you'll have a post worth reading.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Even though I thought Griffin won that Lentz fight, I could at least see the argument for Lentz. Their is ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSE for this b/s decision. I walked from the TV in complete anger. This ruined the night for me.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Wow. That honestly takes the "Bullshit decision" cake for me. Seriously, 30-27 name and two 29-28s for Garcia? What the **** were the judges smoking? Did Cecil ******* fall asleep again? Seriously that's worse than Hammil/Bisping IMO. Garcia landed maybe 4 flush shots per round and got completely tooled otherwise. My dead grandmother could judge fights better than these ******* assclowns. NSAC/UFC seriously need to fix this horseshit. If Nam doesn't fight in the UFC any more because of this I'm going to rage even more.


Calm down, you're gonna bust a blood vessel. Gus fraba.

I understand your pain. I don't understand the judges.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Story, please don't lose all my credits!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Even though I thought Griffin won that Lentz fight, I could at least see the argument for Lentz. Their is ABSOLUTELY NO EXCUSE for this b/s decision. I walked from the TV in complete anger. This ruined the night for me.


Not totally bad you can go watch strikeforce in about 8 mins, but that can be just as bad if not worse. lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WAR Hendricks!

Need to forget about this S**t decision!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

*This is getting OUT OF CONTROL! -spoilers-*

Okay, props for Leonard for manning up, but that was the WORST ******* decision I've EVER seen in my life. I'm in total disbeleif, my husband spit out his drink, and I coughed up my pasta. That was the worst decision I've ever seen in my life. This blows Bisping/Hamill, or any other robbery out of the water by a ******* mile.

I scored it 30-26 for Nam Phan. Garcia threw alot but landed next to nothing and didn't have Nam in any trouble what so ever. I missed the part where throwing looping rights and sloppy headkicks, and MISSING virtually every strike thrown gets you decisions. That was ******* awful, ******* AWFUL. It's a total embarassment that that this is how the first featherweight fight in UFC history went down. A great, great fight, only to be completely fucked by the judges.

These fights with Garcia need to get watched from another perspective, or those judges were puffing on the Devil's lettuce like nobody's ******* business. He's won some of the most bullshit decisions I've ever seen, and managed to get to a split decision against Hominick, who made Garcia look like a fool with his jab.

What an embarassment.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> I understand judging varies from judge to judge by what they favor in scoring, but honestly Garcia didn't do much of anything other than swing wildly and non-stop. If anything that could be agression, the accurate striking, opponent control, submission attempts all had to go to Phan.


Completely agree. Garcia was very aggressive and had a couple of nice power shots but that is it. This fight was all Nam.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

At least I know Mauro will be worse than this decision.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

limba said:


> Are you fore real ?!?????
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> ...


Like I told the other guy, make your case, I know you dont have "facts" yet with Fight Metrics and what not, so make your opinionated case and make it clear.

Simply saying "all the fans disagreed!" doesnt mean anything.

The two people who actually mattered agreed with my argument.

What I love is how no one reads the part where I said "I could have seen the fight going for Nam Phan" because of the 1st round being so close. Round 2 was Nam, and round 3 was Garcia, thats fact... round 1, thats where the argument begins and ends.


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure did!! That was the worst job of judging I have ever seen in all my years. Dana White should reverse that decision or at least lie and say it was just a mistake.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ares Caesar said:


> Like I told the other guy, make your case, I know you dont have "facts" yet with Fight Metrics and what not, so make your opinionated case and make it clear.
> 
> Simply saying "all the fans disagreed!" doesnt mean anything.
> 
> ...


What fight metrics?

Garcia punching air?!

Or hitting Phan's arms and shoulders?!

Those Bruce Lee spinning-kicks ?! Like a ballerina? Those were a joke!

2 failed TD attempts.

What else?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Failstar said:


> Seriously biggest robbery of the year.
> 
> Do the judges have no idea what BLOCKING is? Garcia didn't CONNECT with those punches people, they were BLOCKED and then COUNTERED.
> 
> ...


Of course they don't know what blocking is nor do they understand what rolling with punches or moving your head out of the way of punches altogether are.

I have been saying that the judging in this sport really undermines the credibility of MMA as a sport for long time. 




M_D said:


> ok I got up to go get something to drink after the fight causee i already knew who won I come back and hear that garcia won...did I miss something? how did he win? Im so confused right now


MMA judges are awful beyond belief especially in the area of understanding which strikes are landing. Every Garcia fight and shit like Diaz/Noons should have proven their incompetence to every competent person watching.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Joe Rogan, shootin like Cornnett.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ares Caesar said:


> Like I told the other guy, make your case, I know you dont have "facts" yet with Fight Metrics and what not, so make your opinionated case and make it clear.
> 
> Simply saying "all the fans disagreed!" doesnt mean anything.
> 
> ...


Are you serious? I dont think Garcia even landed a strike in round 3. The only close round was number one which Nam was picking Garcia apart in that round. This was complete domination by Nam. Easily 30-27.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

1st round should go to Story, these judges scare me though. Hendricks came close with that takedwon but did nothing and couldn't hold Story down.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

LOL mouse in the corner, referee, lady selling beer.

I love Joe Rogan


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

lol

Rogan is DA BEST!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Think Story took that round clearly.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The Garcia/Phan outcome was the absolute worst call in UFC history. 
Worse than Bisping/Hamill by far.
These judges are unbelievable!!

PS - is it just me or does Johnny Hendricks look like a miniature Arlovski?!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Calm down, you're gonna bust a blood vessel. Gus fraba.
> 
> I understand your pain. I don't understand the judges.


I'm sure if I broke a blood vessel and bled all over a judge until he tapped the other judges would score the fight 30-27 for him.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

There's been far worse decisions then that in the history of MMA, although I do admit it was bad. Personally I saw the first round to Garcia, Second to Nam and the third although VERY close was probably leaning towards Nam.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hendricks should take this...but he isn't doing much atm...
He's feels like he's not in the mood or something.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> The Garcia/Phan outcome was the absolute worst call in UFC history.
> Worse than Bisping/Hamill by far.
> These judges are unbelievable!!
> 
> PS - is it just me or does Johnny Hendricks look like a miniature Arlovski?!


Mini-Arlovski would first round KO Arlovski.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahaha Rogan going of on the NSAC


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

oh shit rogans going off


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If ever was a time to try finish a fight it is this card, i'd rather be knocked out trying to finish since the judges are on high-grade heroin.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Epic Joe Rogan rant FTW.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

God Damn this fight may not be that great but Joe Rogan vs NASC/judges is awesome


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Rogan is on the attack ! Loving it ! He probably got word from Dana to go balls out.......


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, Joe just went off and left Goldie speechless!

I'm glad Joe has the balls to say it live, with such conviction. Nevada's hands have to be forced.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*



"A bunch of incompetent morons that are ruining the sport of MMA" - Joe Rogan (about judges)

Click to expand...

**RESPECT!!!*


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

rygu said:


> If ever was a time to try finish a fight it is this card, i'd rather be knocked out trying to finish since the judges are on high-grade heroin.


You give them the credit of getting good shit. after all they buy from the guys who lose the drug wars.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha preach on Brother Rogan. 

Seriously, let the guy head the NASC and watch MMA get a lot better.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

So I've got Story winning the first two ATM, but taking these insane judges into account, the first round was CLEARLY exceptionally close and could easily be scored 10-8 Hendricks.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Hahaha Rogan going of on the NSAC





bmo37 said:


> oh shit rogans going off





Failstar said:


> Epic Joe Rogan rant FTW.





John8204 said:


> God Damn this fight may not be that great but Joe Rogan vs NASC/judges is awesome





GlasgowKiss said:


> Rogan is on the attack ! Loving it ! He probably got word from Dana to go balls out.......





Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, Joe just went off and left Goldie speechless!
> 
> I'm glad Joe has the balls to say it live, with such conviction. Nevada's hands have to be forced.





limba said:


> *RESPECT!!!*



THAT WAS THE BEST TV MINUTE EVER!!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Story is so massive and strong its absurd.

I have him up 20-18, but the second was pretty inactive and up in the air.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> *God Damn this fight may not be that great* but Joe Rogan vs NASC/judges is awesome


Huh?

2 guys throwing big punches and incorporating wrestling. 2 good young guys fighting right now, pretty close fight so far.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

John8204 said:


> God Damn this fight may not be that great but Joe Rogan vs NASC/judges is awesome


even though every thing he is saying is true and i am laughing my ass off.. he might want to watch it..I dont think they want to piss the athletic commission off to much 

but damn i am laughing hard right now


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure I can relate. Garcia fights like I would if you paid me to take on a real talented like Nam Phan. and immediately after I would go and change my pants!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm dissapointed in Hendricks' performance so far!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

AmdM said:


> THAT WAS THE BEST TV MINUTE EVER!!!!!


I'm lying in bed watching this, with my laptop next to me, and woke my girlfriend up by guffawing loudly when I read that !


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Even while I dont have the same viewpoint as others over the decision, I DO AGREE that MMA judging needs a complete overhaul. 

The "system" of judging is not nearly transparent enough, and a simple 10 point "must" system is not a reliable way of judging a mixed martial arts fight.

Overall the scoring system needs a change, and needs to become more clearly defined, rather than all the "intangible" aspects that are opinionated and allow for such controversial decisions.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i agree it was a bad call, 30-26 though? yeah right.... but really, neither fighters are relevant so i can't say i even care


also, this seems like a good time for one of those "u mad" pics lol


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> I'm dissapointed in Henfricks' performance so far!


I bet the looser of this fight is gonna be cuted, it looks like it´s gonna be Hendricks!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M_D said:


> even though every thing he is saying is true and i am laughing my ass off.. he might want to watch it..I dont think they want to piss the athletic commission off to much
> 
> but damn i am laughing hard right now


Nothing will happen. The Friday Night Crew used to blast the Florida commission and the judges all the time that season for their terrible judging.

The thing is though, for high quality fights, there is less shitty judging because they put in guys with good track records. This is something the UFC needs. Small scale boxing shows have judging comparable to this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If the judges liked Leonard's TD attempts, then I'm guessing Johnny boy just stole this fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I bet the looser of this fight is gonna be cuted, it looks like it´s gonna be Hendricks!


No way. These guys are just so evenly matched its hard for either to gain an advantage. These two guys are a handful for many in the division imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Meh. 29-28 Story, but realy who cares.

Fight didn't have much going on except jockeying for position.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

This fight is definitely getting scored 30-24 Hendricks. Hell, I think even Garcia could win this fight also.


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

No the judges are fine but ill equipped. They should all be given glasses so they can actually see the action. Not the near misses!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think Hendricks got this all wrong tonight!

He may have believed this was a wrestling match or something. 

Story should take this...but who knows.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Please judges don't **** my credits. Story won this fight.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah maybe it's takedowns that get the judges off or something. That has to be the only explination.

I've got the fight for Story with the first round being fairly close.

EDIT: And the judges apparently put their glasses on!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

It was a bad decision, but not a 30-26. I'm glad California is testing the half-point system which should make these matters a little simpler for judging.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Garcia might have won Round 1, but he came close to being finished in Round 2 and did nothing in Round 3 except throw haymakers and leaving his jaw out there for Phan to hit him on it.

AWFUL decision, glad to hear Rogan go off during the Story/Hendricks fight on this situation.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hell yeah they got it right!!!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Zomg. They got one right.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Close fight, but Story won.

Thank God the judges didn't **** that up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Blitzz said:


> This fight is definitely getting scored 30-24 Hendricks. *Hell, I think even Garcia could win this fight also.*


:laugh:


But yeah, Story basically won because he actually threw punches in what was a stalemated wrestling match.

And he got a few good positions and subs on the mat.

Otherwise he just outworked Hendricks with his body and clinch attack.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Shogun!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone hear the 'Shut up Laimon' comment from the crowd? That was Phil Baroni, and he just RT'd me on Twitter. WAG.


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

they surely made history, people will remember the first light feather by that BS decision


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

I too have a laptop and Hendricks won. I know this because I too can judge! NOT!!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

isnt that a kick in the balls Shogun is attending the strikeforce ppv while ufc has one at the same time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WOOW!

A normal decision!?!!????


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I bet the looser of this fight is gonna be cuted, it looks like it´s gonna be Hendricks!





420atalon said:


> No way. These guys are just so evenly matched its hard for either to gain an advantage. These two guys are a handful for many in the division imo.


I agree, but because of the merge with WEC, UFc has now excess of fighters so these kind of matches are just about to see who´s gonna get to stay and who´s gonna get to go, imo.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

bmo37 said:


> isnt that a kick in the balls Shogun is attending the strikeforce ppv while ufc has one at the same time.


I think it's a good idea to keep all the people who might kill the judges as far away from this event as possible.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I agree, but because of the merge with WEC, UFc has now excess of fighters so these kind of matches are just about to see who´s gonna get to stay and who´s gonna get to go, imo.


I'd be surprised. Hendricks is pretty talented. I think he sticks around.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think i'm missing something here....Shogun is at the Strikeforce event? Didn't I just see him at the TUF finale?


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

T-Clutch You got that right! First UFC featherweight BS decision.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I agree, but because of the merge with WEC, UFc has now excess of fighters so these kind of matches are just about to see who´s gonna get to stay and who´s gonna get to go, imo.


Someone needs to get their head cracked if they cut Hendricks. Sure he is going to have trouble against other strong wrestlers like Story, Hathaway, Fitch, GSP and Shields but anyone less he can likely beat or at least be competitive with. A little unfortunate for him that he is in such a great wrestling division.

LOL @ the broadcast...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I guess the judges are working the AV equipment now


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

......UFC A/V guy...

YOU DUN GOOFED!

>_<


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm kind of glad technical difficulties cut off Josh Koscheck.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I guess the judges are working the AV equipment now



Gag of the night.
:laugh:


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Audio Fail


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

man this night is just getting better and better for the ufc


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rygu said:


> I think i'm missing something here....Shogun is at the Strikeforce event? Didn't I just see him at the TUF finale?


Maybe it was Ninja. :confused02:


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Gag of the night.
> :laugh:


Seconded.


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is a scoop. Best fight of the night, Nam Pham and hard swinging Garcia.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Seconded.


feel free to rep I got a crappy neg for "spoiling" the phan/garcia fight and I'd like to bump it down.

Damn CODY is MEAN


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Wilkinson cannot grapple. Good fight for Cody. Would be shocked if Wilkenson isn't cut.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cody Mackenzie has a neck fetish! 

PS: Wathcing Strikefore on another channel!

LOOOL at Pat Miletich: Ovince "St. Pierre" .. LMAO


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

McKenzie has one hell of a guillotine


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Wilkinson is like 6-4, frankly he should have never been given this shot. Dane Sayers, Sevak, or Spencer Paige would have been better picks.

Wilkinson gets the James Hammortree award for most BS extra chances


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> feel free to rep I got a crappy neg for "spoiling" the phan/garcia fight and I'd like to bump it down.
> 
> Damn CODY is MEAN


Got ya.

I'm the king of crappy negs. :laugh:

My last neg rep was a -2000 for saying Garcia would beat Nam Phan by split decision, and that his strong gusts of wind would be too much for Nam. :sarcastic12:


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank goodness that fight did not go to the judges! I am not sure Wllkenson tapped.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think this might actually be a really good fight for some odd reason...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Maia by one punch KO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Upset of the night coming up.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Looking forward to Grove vs Maia (Kendall...not me, I'm not fighting Maia lol), got a lot of credits on Maia and hope for a sick sub


----------



## fishinmind (Dec 5, 2010)

Strikeforce rocks! I would fight Heidi anytime!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Upset of the night coming up.


yap, i really can´t see Maia taking this one...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

please don't talk about Strikeforce I have that recording in the other room


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont really understand the inner workings of the rep thing, but I got on the case too.

Wouldn't surprise me if I'd been neg repped, I have no idea where to look to find out....


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Wilkinson is like 6-4, frankly he should have never been given this shot. Dane Sayers, Sevak, or Spencer Paige would have been better picks.
> 
> Wilkinson gets the James Hammortree award for most BS extra chances


I dont know if thats fair. The 1st fight in TUF he was in a VERY close fight with MJ. He then beat Mark Stevens fairly easily, then lost to Brookins.

Both guys he lost to are fighting for the contract tonight. I dont see why he didnt deserve a shot. Besides the UFC likes standup fighters.

If anything the match makers should be the ones faulted for not putting him up against another striker for a "fan fight" 

Matching him up against Cody was pretty much asking for him to get guillotined. 

As for Cody. I like the guy. I dont know if he's necessarily the most talented athlete, but I think he's a very skilled fighter, and I love his mindset. He always comes out with a lot of aggression and pressure and throws guys off their game. I'm not sure how far he'll go until he rounds out his skills more though. He needs to improve his striking, and his trips/throws/takedowns.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AmdM said:


> yap, i really can´t see Maia taking this one...


I can.

Armbar.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> please don't talk about Strikeforce I have that recording in the other room


This, people be respectful of others who are not watching both at the same time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Maia by submission!

1st round!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Dont really understand the inner workings of the rep thing, but I got on the case too.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if I'd been neg repped, I have no idea where to look to find out....


user CP little grey box next to your posts


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see grove lose again. Always a great night when that happens


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Kendall's only shot is landing a clean knee to the jaw.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Here it comes!

Edit - Maybe not...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Kendall's only shot is landing a clean knee to the jaw.


Could happen with a big knee.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Maia's a monster on the ground man


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This fight just makes me want to see Maia/Paul Harris even more.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was one-sided.

Demian looking to secure his position but I think towards the end of the fight he'll look for that armbar if he doesn't get the safer RNC before that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This round Demian!


Comm'on!!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I was expecting a much sharper Kendall on the feet.... meh!


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Maia just takes advantage of his height so hard. You can see Grove can do nothing about it when Maia takes him down..They're not explosive, Maia just buckles his legs and "Flop" goes Grove.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

My eyes submit to Grove's ridiculous hair cut.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Too bad Maia probably doesn't train leglocks...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Grove has top position so I guess the judges are going to give this round to him :confused05:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh, I feel like Maia should have finished this.

Dude's fought and tapped much better fighters than this scrub.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Grove has top position so I guess the judges are going to give this round to him :confused05:


Maia better finish this or Kendall will take this split decision.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Maia isn't following through on his punches. He would have had the KO by now if he did.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Definitley 30-26 Grove. I ams scertain two of the judge s wil agree with me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

29-28 Split decision for Grovecia.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Whats really surprising me is that Grove is just taking this 3rd round so casually.

He is clearly down 2 rounds, and its still Maia pushing the action. 

I hate when fighters dont fight to win. Despite a decision at least Maia was going forwards most of the time in the 3rd despite winning the first two rounds.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well to be fair Grove might think he won round one and we don't know who the Judges have money on


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I don't want to get back to the Nam screw job, but I just remembered that even Leonard himself was screaming 'F**K!' at the end of it.

Luckily, lightening doesn't strike twice!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> 29-28 Split decision for Grovecia.


LOL!!!

Riot!

Jokes asside, Maia 30-27/29-28 UD.

Could have finnished it, but a win is a win!

3ed decision of the night!

Damn!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, what was up with Grove? He didn´t even tried in the 3rd...He clearly didn´t want to win.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

From what I viewed should be 29-28 Maia. Now if we take judges bias into account, it'll end up being 32-28 Maia. They had some spare points left over from the Phan v Garcia fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I say we petition for a new nickname for Leonard Garcia.

Leonard "The Highwayman' Garstealia.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP has elf ears...

'Fighting wrestelers is my speciality.'


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Probably should have been 30-28 since basically nothing happened in the third but whatever atleast the person who won won.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> GSP has elf ears...


LOL



> Fighting wrestlers is my speciality! - GSP


Hahaaaa. Nice. :thumb02:



> i'm not just a wrestler anymore. I'm a well-rounded douchebag now! - Koscheck


 LOL


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, what was up with Grove? He didn´t even tried in the 3rd...He clearly didn´t want to win.


Grove sucks, always has. Don't get why some people actually thought he could win this...


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Hl\\oly shit.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, what was up with Grove? He didn´t even tried in the 3rd...He clearly didn´t want to win.


Pretty sure having someone as suffocating as Maia on top of you will break you mentally and physically. When that dude is passing your guard like butter, mounting you and almost choking you for two rounds like it's child's play it's going to break you.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I wish Maia would have tapped him. Btw LOLOLOLOLIDONTKNOWHOWTOUSESPOILERSLOLOLOL


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude. Edit that.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow off topic but *I LOVE TO RUIN FIGHTS FOR OTHER PEOPLE WHO HAVEN'T WATCHED IT YET*


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Grove should really take a page out of Diaz and move up to LHW, their are plenty of easy fights in that division.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*DON'T QUOTE PEOPLE WHO POST SPOILERS*


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Grove sucks, always has. Don't get why some people actually thought he could win this...


He was able to defend to subs, if he would get to use his boxe he would be in clear advantage in this fight.
Really awkward why he didn´t even try, perhaps he wasn´t supposed to?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Next person to post spoilers for anything gets banned. You just ruined that fight for me. Knock that shit off.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn you Terror Kovenant!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm starting to have second thoughts about putting all my vBookie points on Bonnar.

But Igor probably isn't even UFC level so this SHOULD be a safe pick.

That and Maia had garbage odds.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Next person to post spoilers for anything gets banned. You just ruined that fight for me. Knock that shit off.


Dumbledore....*is shot*

:innocent01:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Next person to post spoilers for anything gets banned. You just ruined that fight for me. Knock that shit off.


thank you, seriously why can't people just enjoy the 6 hours of MMA tonight why do you have to watch both at the same time...it's dumb.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Dumbledore....*is shot*


Okay, I lol'd.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

AmdM said:


> He was able to defend to subs, if he would get to use his boxe he would be in clear advantage in this fight.
> Really awkward why he didn´t even try, perhaps he wasn´t supposed to?


Maia was landing clean hooks to his jaw in the standup, GRove's boxing is ass. If Maia knew how to throw punches properly Grove would have gone out in the first round.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Didn't say who can't really ruin much, casey not my intention. Apologies


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Next person to post spoilers for anything gets banned. You just ruined that fight for me. Knock that shit off.


Wait, are you talking about SF spoilers?

Cause this is where TUF talk is supposed to take place.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Who were the big chested bitches the camera just panned to?!

I momentarily fell in love.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> Maia was landing clean hooks to his jaw in the standup, GRove's boxing is ass. If Maia knew how to throw punches properly Grove would have gone out in the first round.


I think it was that Kendall was more afraid of getting limbs torn off on the ground. He didn't want to commit to it. Also, Maia's boxing (at least his head movement and defense) has improved quite a lot. Once he learns how to correctly throw he's going to be a monster. Some of those look like they made Kendall think twice about moving his hands away from his face.



Terror Kovenant said:


> Didn't say who can't really ruin much


You can ruin enough. Don't do it again.




420atalon said:


> Wait, are you talking about SF spoilers?
> 
> Cause this is where TUF talk is supposed to take place.


That too.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ohe geez I thought sthis was the strikefarce thrad.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

osmium said:


> Maia was landing clean hooks to his jaw in the standup, GRove's boxing is ass. If Maia knew how to throw punches properly Grove would have gone out in the first round.


You seem surprised. Grove has always been sub par andreally doesn't know how to use his long limbs properly


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Big Bonnar fan, cmon Psycho !


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> That too.


???

So we aren't allowed to post "spoilers" in a POST fight discussion thread?


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh snap.

come on bonnar.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

bonnar [email protected] u cant do that with a wrestler id take better position >_<

wat bonnar!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bonnar is wrestling and going for submissions.....you know I said a new Bonnar was being sprung by his 6th finger....looks like I was right.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already said it wasn't my intention and apologized.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

@420atalon 

TUF spoilers, yes, I even edited the title for that. SF spoilers, no, as A) it's not the place for discussion of SF and B) this event is on at the same time as SF, most of us watching the TUF finale aren't watching SF at the same time so we haven't seen it.

@Terror

You added the apology after I had quoted you. It's fine and nothing will come of it so long as it's not done again.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

10-9 Bonnar!!!

Comm'on Psycho!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Bonnar is wrestling and going for submissions.....you know I said a new Bonnar was being sprung by his 6th finger....looks like I was right.


He looks good so far. Would love to see him pull a w here. And what @ rest of your post


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Igor actually seems to be getting the better of the striking.
He looked like he hurt Bonnar in round 1.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> He looks good so far. Would love to see him pull a w here. And what @ rest of your post


http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/84720-wassup-bonners-fingers.html

best poster ever


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FAAAAAIL!

Igot cut Bonnar with a ******* illegal knee.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I think it was that Kendall was more afraid of getting limbs torn off on the ground. He didn't want to commit to it. Also, Maia's boxing (at least his head movement and defense) has improved quite a lot. Once he learns how to correctly throw he's going to be a monster. Some of those look like they made Kendall think twice about moving his hands away from his face.
> 
> 
> 
> You can ruin enough. Don't do it again.


His head movement isn't very natural or effective but at least he does move his head. He gets up on his toes when throwing and pulls back when he connects instead of following through otherwise he would have certainly KOed Grove with one of those hooks. 

I thought he would have fixed those things with how much I have been hearing about him constantly training his boxing. I think he looks a lot more crisp and natural throwing punches now than in the past and he does add torque instead of the arm punch windmills of old. 

I'm pretty disappointed with his progress though and I think we will see Jacare really separate himself as an MMA fighter from him going forward.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't know if its just me or what but I feel like bonnar is just one of those fighters that will never be a champ and is more of a floating stepping stone for others. Don't mean it to be disrespectful but he doesnt seem to ever climb the ladder.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

[
@Terror

You added the apology after I had quoted you. It's fine and nothing will come of it so long as it's not done again.[/QUOTE]

Phone didn't get all of my post. Won't happen again. Didn't know the full extent of what's considered spoilers. Not trying to be a dick and ruin anything for anybusdy. I'll leave it alone now


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

bmo37 said:


> Don't know if its just me or what but I feel like bonnar is just one of those fighters that will never be a champ and is more of a floating stepping stone for others. Don't mean it to be disrespectful but he doesnt seem to ever climb the ladder.


He's a gate keeper how you look against him tells us if you belong in the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonnar just doesn't look great tonight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Pokrajac getting the better of the striking exchanges...Interesting.

Still...great control from Bonnar on the ground.

20-18 imo.

*EDIT: *
*Pokrajac one point deducted for the knee on the ground*


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smacktalk/84720-wassup-bonners-fingers.html
> 
> best poster ever


Oh haha that's awesome


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

bmo37 said:


> Don't know if its just me or what but I feel like bonnar is just one of those fighters that will never be a champ and is more of a floating stepping stone for others. Don't mean it to be disrespectful but he doesnt seem to ever climb the ladder.


Your right, but I like him for his fighting style, big heart, granite chin and his weird personality.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

20-17 now only a finish can bring the win now


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Defintaltey20-17 Bonnar. IGor bad onthe illegal knees.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> His head movement isn't very natural or effective but at least he does move his head. He gets up on his toes when throwing and pulls back when he connects instead of following through otherwise he would have certainly KOed Grove with one of those hooks.
> 
> I thought he would have fixed those things with how much I have been hearing about him constantly training his boxing. I think he looks a lot more crisp and natural throwing punches now than in the past and he does add torque instead of the arm punch windmills of old.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed with his progress though and I think we will see Jacare really separate himself as an MMA fighter from him going forward.


If I'm not mistaken, Jacare has been fighting as an MMA fighter much longer than Demian. Also, given his striking with guys like Herman and Chael, it's improved 10 fold hahaha. I'm not saying it's great or even GOOD striking yet, but I'm saying he's showing improvement in it every fight. His head movement may be unnatural but that might be a good thing, it's harder to time and predict than others.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> Don't know if its just me or what but I feel like bonnar is just one of those fighters that will never be a champ and is more of a floating stepping stone for others. Don't mean it to be disrespectful but he doesnt seem to ever climb the ladder.


No he never will be, but that doesnt mean he shouldnt be in the UFC. 

I think everyone has too much of a "if they cant be #1 they shouldnt fight" mentality. These guys like fighting, and I love watching a lot of these guys fight.

Bonnar likely never will be champ, but he's a very skilled fighter, and he's fought much more aggressively and intelligently recently. 

So far I've got both rounds for Bonnar. Looks like a decision victory for Bonnar.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

bmo37 said:


> Don't know if its just me or what but I feel like bonnar is just one of those fighters that will never be a champ and is more of a floating stepping stone for others. Don't mean it to be disrespectful but he doesnt seem to ever climb the ladder.


Correct but he's great for that purpose. He can weed out weaker ones and make better fighters work for their wins. It will kind of be sad when he eventually gets cut though


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> Your right, but I like him for his fighting style, big heart, granite chin and his weird personality.


Yeah he's an interesting dude and how could you not be drawn to him after the Forrest war in TUF. He set some high expectations after that point and never really eclipsed it imo.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Bonnas [email protected]!! Bonnamania time!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow took a point


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

He always bleeds! Can't imagine how much scar tissue he has


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit Mazz. ******* massive facepalm.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

iS Assagiti serious. Almost as bad sas LEsnar/Mir I.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

just... no, Steve


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

with 2 seconds to go!!?!! WTF?! 

Still Bonnar 29-27 for me!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Definite shots to the back of the head, but Steve is still a douche.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

No warning Mazagatti ?!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What a dolt.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

GlasgowKiss said:


> No warning Mazagatti ?!


Yeah I dont like that he didnt warn him, or if he did it wasnt enough time from "warning" to "point deduction"

I hate that, he did the same thing to Lesnar in Lesnar vs Mir 1.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Mazagatti has never been the same since trimming that massive mustash


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

No warning and two seconds before the fight is over let's take a point. Shouldn't really change the outcome though


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Judges, refs... Embarrasing by all the staff.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the ref on that one regardless of the time of the round, he pushed the guy down and started hitting him on the back of the head. I realize there wasn't a warning, but apparently once you hit more than twice they jump on it as a point deduction.

Not like it made a difference.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

And the award for "Most unique judges score goes to...."


lol 29-26


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Triple oh snap now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Failstar said:


> I agree with the ref on that one regardless of the time of the round, he pushed the guy down and started hitting him on the back of the head.
> 
> Not like it made a difference.


He couldn't see his head from where he was punching it's why you give a warning


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He couldn't see his head from where he was punching it's why you give a warning


Clearly you shouldn't be punching someones head if you can't see them. With that logic you're saying that punching someone in the throat two or three times is only a warning because "They couldn't see it"


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Brookins!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> War Brookins!


Seconded! :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Weird looking guy with a weird voice


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

got 100,000 creds with a Brookins win so come on man


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Brookins by RNC, 2 minutes in.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Weird looking guy with a weird voice


He's bi-racial...crazy family though they all look like different races


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Brookins here too, Johnson I think will be schooled in this fight unless he pulls a miracle haymaker


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Brookins via pure domination.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I think Brookins takes it..but something just tells me this fight won't be a walk in the park. Not big on Johnson or anything but he is very athletic.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit Gorillaz?


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Brookins by RNC, 2 minutes in.


Oh come on, hes not Mackenzie! We're not going to start calling in the "Rear Naked.."..Nevermind.

I think with all the pressure it's either gonna be a Johnson knockout in round 1, or Brookins winning the first two rounds and backing off for the third to win by decision.

Brookins by decision is what I feel in my bones.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hey i missed the fight but i was looking on wiki and it said bonnar won and all 3 judges scored it 29-26... how exactly does that happen??? im assuming wiki is right here


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> He's bi-racial...crazy family though they all look like different races


Must allo for very interesting family portraits


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Brookins by RNC, 2 minutes in.


After training with Greg Jackson and I'm sure even more with GSP he'll be watching very heavily for the RNC.

I think Brookins is the more skilled fighter, but Johnson the more athletic.

If I based the fight on what I saw in the house, I'd go with Brookins, as I think he has a more complete game. However, given that Johnson has been with Greg Jackson and has him in his corner, I'm very curious to see how much he's improved.

I like Brookins as a person better, but I think Michael Johnson wins by decision 29-28, via TD's and minor ground and pound.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Failstar said:


> Oh come on, hes not Mackenzie! We're not going to start calling in the "Rear Naked.."..Nevermind.
> 
> I think with all the pressure it's either gonna be a Johnson knockout in round 1, or Brookins winning the first two rounds and backing off for the third to win by decision.
> 
> Brookins by decision is what I feel in my bones.


He won all but 1 fight in the house by RNC if I recall correctly...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with what Mazz did in that fight or the lesnar/mir fight. Your warning is being informed of the rules before the fight how much leeway you are given within the fight is up to the refs discretion. As long as you are consistent with how you deduct points and inform the fighters of it beforehand I am totally fine with quick penalties. I wish points were deducted more for blows to the back of the head actually I have seen too many fights where guys get finished with multiple illegal shots. Bitching about the timing is stupid, don't ******* punch a guy in the back of the head 4 times in a row.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> hey i missed the fight but i was looking on wiki and it said bonnar won and all 3 judges scored it 29-26... how exactly does that happen??? im assuming wiki is right here


It was 30-27, but both fighters got one point deducted.
So...that's how!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> hey i missed the fight but i was looking on wiki and it said bonnar won and all 3 judges scored it 29-26... how exactly does that happen??? im assuming wiki is right here


Igor got point taken in the first and bonnar gota ppooint taken in the third at the end;


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Cecil is judging, better finish your fight boys


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

limba said:


> It was 30-27, but both fighters got one point deducted.
> So...that's how!


... it seems so obvious now 

lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The Menace? The Menace?!

Weak nickname. Michael 'Magic' Johnson. Come on, lad, some creativity!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Johnson by KO I could see.

The Menace because his style is a bit like a menace that wont go away from what Ive seen


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Speaking of Cecil peoples i just rewatched the Jamie Varner vs Shalarous fight.. Wow did Cecil ever **** that one up.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Brookins got tagged pretty well early. He has that Tim crueder stance.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Brookins doesn't know how to hide his chin!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Brookins is way too flat footed and his hands are too low...


EDIT: lol told ya.

EDIT: fight isn't over btw, not spoiling anything, he just got dropped for a sec lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

wow I'm kind of shocked and impressed with johnson thus far


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Brookins needs to get him down


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Brookins getting worked


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

This brutal. Greg Jackson did wonders with Johnson..Knockout seems imminent!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Dman. Brookins is fighting retards. He is getting tagged way too much.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mini Tim crueder is gonna get KOd. He needs to fix this problem or he will never make it in the ufc


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hands down, chin up = disaster!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Brookins has the worst stance I've ever seen.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Time to regroup! MJ will gas!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Brookins can take a shot i'll give him that but he needs to learn that you want to try and avoid strikes sometimes and not just let him hit you.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah seriously i never seen anyone fight so straight up before, unless your cabbage leaving ur chin up like that is just plain stupid.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Brookins just took 4 or 5 shots flush to the chin and he was still standing


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Time to regroup! MJ will gas!


He's already had a couple of 3 round wars on TUF


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

LOLWut Brookins gets the most awkward takedown ever.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

COMMMOOON!!
Brookins!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's over, lads. What he lacks in stand up, he more than makes up for on the ground.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Come On Brookins!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Brookins just took 4 or 5 shots flush to the chin and he was still standing


He's been rocked twice though. He recovers nicely but still... huge risk


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Two very lopsided rounds so far...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I just saw what looked like a bad thumb to the eye


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice Slam!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Treetop Ftw!


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

think its going to come down to the 3rd round anyones game at this point


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow two completely dominant rounds by both fighters. Excited for round three. This one makes the fight


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

19-19!
Brookins will repeat the 2nd round!

COMM'ON!!


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Rofl. 30 more secs and Brookins had the fight via submission.

Brookins HAS to keep him on the ground, I wonder if Johnson is gassed enough now for him to do it.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

damn, this si a really good fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> damn, this si a really good fight.


One of the more competitive TUF finals in a loooong time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Brookins has a Horrible stance!

But what a CHIN!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Brookins is very easy to hit. He's going to need some serious changes


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh Shit!

Edit - Hahaha, they both went for the TD and clashed heads!


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh lord how the hell are these judges going to score this one?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

great fight


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

NICE SWITCH... and Brook holds the fence. Shouldve taken a point...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Did they collide heads when they both shot? It didn't look right.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Failstar said:


> Oh lord how the hell are these judges going to score this one?


Herb Dean is the next ultimate fighter


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am now worried about cecil peoples and the crew.


----------



## Failstar (Dec 5, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> NICE SWITCH... and Brook holds the fence. Shouldve taken a point...


Well it's not Mr Mazagatti, woulda just been a warning. If Brookins stays on top, it's over. And it looks like it's gonna be over.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> One of the more competitive TUF finals in a loooong time.


Defintely one where each guy truly deserved to be there. 

Nice reversal by Johnson and nice td by brookins


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

This is like the wrestling version of Bonnar/Griffin


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BROOKINS is THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER !!!

:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Defintely one where each guy truly deserved to be there.
> 
> Nice reversal by Johnson and nice td by brookins


No, it should've been Nam/Brookins. Nam got ******* robbed, twice. 


Watch MJ get this one too. He'll have to change his nickname to "Gift".


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Shoulda watched the Strikeforce Hendo/Babalu card. Unreal KO's. I passed up the TUF finale cause the Strikeforce card had monster MMA vets that put on a show. It was almost a clean sweep of TKO & KO's. Strikeforce's best card of the year...:thumbsup:


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

limba said:


> BROOKINS is THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER !!!
> 
> :thumb02:


Looks like Koshcheck will have competition for troll doll look alike


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Excellent fight, and like I said, was not gonna be an easy victory for Brookins with somebody of that athletic ability of Johnson.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

John8204 said:


> This is like the wrestling version of Bonnar/Griffin


I thought Stevenson/Cummo was, but his figh's kick-ass


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

they have rd3 10-8 lol

Congrats to Brookins! :thumb02:


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

I hate those kind of fights. Brookings can't compete on the feet, so he grabs a leg and hangs on for 4+ minutes per round and gets the win.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

YEAAAAAH BABY!!!

ps: now start working on that stance Johnathan :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> No, it should've been Nam/Brookins. Nam got ******* robbed, twice.
> 
> 
> Watch MJ get this one too. He'll have to change his nickname to "Gift".


I didn't see that figh, I was remarking about the competitiveness of the fight. Nam impressed the hell out of me tonight and he got robbed bad. Poor guy getting robbed twice in a row


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL BROOKINS "My hat's off to him... I typically wear one but i ain't right now but when I do it's off to him" ROFL.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I think the surprise of the fight was that overall Brookins out-wrestled Johnson.

Both guys have CLEAR holes in their games though.

Johnson = No guard/submission game off his back. He should go down to brazil for a couple months and train with some Gracies. Did wonders for GSP's BJJ.

Brookins = No standup. His chin is out there on display like a trophy, he's lucky its rock hard now, but that wont last forever. He's gotta spend time tucking that chin and really working his striking. His grappling overall is pretty good, but I'd like to see a few more subs.

Both guys are talented enough that if they fill their holes, they can be top 155 fighters.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

True class act.

He made me smile lol


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Brookins earned it by gutting his way through the first round, but I think Johnson lost the fight more than Brookins won it. Johnson's biggest flaw throughout the season was his gassing after the first round. Hopefully Johnathan improves his striking defense or he's going to be eaten alive by a lot of guys in the division.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Shoulda watched the Strikeforce Hendo/Babalu card. Unreal KO's. I passed up the TUF finale cause the Strikeforce card had monster MMA vets that put on a show. It was almost a clean sweep of TKO & KO's. Strikeforce's best card of the year...:thumbsup:


it wasn't playing anywhere for me


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

evilstevie said:


> I hate those kind of fights. Brookings can't compete on the feet, so he grabs a leg and hangs on for 4+ minutes per round and gets the win.


He actually has a lot of skills if you watched the entire season, was just an awkward fight going back and forth, he did what he needed to to win.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

evilstevie said:


> I hate those kind of fights. Brookings can't compete on the feet, so he grabs a leg and hangs on for 4+ minutes per round and gets the win.


Johnson can't compete on the ground so he throws his fist at the face and hopes for a KO for five minutes.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

evilstevie said:


> I hate those kind of fights. Brookings can't compete on the feet, so he grabs a leg and hangs on for 4+ minutes per round and gets the win.


Go troll somewhere else!
And it's *Brookins*, not Brookings.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what a shit fight, man brookins cant strike and he lay and prays badly even in mount position, i hope MJ gets some good reversals for the ground so he can be a good fighter because his striking was very good in this fight


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I didn't see that figh, I was remarking about the competitiveness of the fight. Nam impressed the hell out of me tonight and he got robbed bad. Poor guy getting robbed twice in a row


Yeah, it was horrible but at least MJ made this really cometitive. Hope they give him a couple fights as well.



evilstevie said:


> I hate those kind of fights. Brookings can't compete on the feet, so he grabs a leg and hangs on for 4+ minutes per round and gets the win.


Wrong, friendo. He didn't lay on him for rounds on end, he controled him and beat the crap out of him for 2 rounds.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And I just won 100 K in the Ultimate Fighter pick em, great kid great fight great event.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what a shit fight, man brookins cant strike and he lay and prays badly even in mount position, i hope MJ gets some good reversals for the ground so he can be a good fighter because his striking was very good in this fight


lol, you're a good guy, UO, but Johnson's face was pretty damn swollen. And I don't imagine it got that way via 'lay and pray'. Brookins beat him up on the ground as badly as Johnson beat him up in return on the feet. The better fighter won.

Respect to both, but the better fighter won.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He played the control game more in the third but he was still doing good gnp when he got to a position where he was comfortable with his base. I would have liked to see him try for submissions but it was probably smarter to just keep positioning since he knew he was down a round. You don't want to get screwed by the judges like with the Kampmann/Shields fight where you are punished for attempting to finish.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what a shit fight, man brookins cant strike and he lay and prays badly even in mount position, i hope MJ gets some good reversals for the ground so he can be a good fighter because his striking was very good in this fight


He had two slams, made johnsons face swell from GNP and had a submission attempt. Where's the laying and also, where's the praying?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> what a shit fight, man brookins cant strike and he lay and prays badly even in mount position, i hope MJ gets some good reversals for the ground so he can be a good fighter because his striking was very good in this fight


I'm surprised to see you say that.
1st round Brookins got oqwned bad, but he didn't quit and had the heart to saty in the fight.

2nd round total domination by Brookins. Johnosn didn't do anything. Those elbows from JB really hurt MJ.

3rd round wasn't that lopsided, but still...JB controlled the fight: TDs, control, GnP, aggression.

Well deserved win for Brookins!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I'm surprised to see you say that.
> 1st round Brookins got oqwned bad, but he didn't quit and had the heart to saty in the fight.
> 
> 2nd round total domination by Brookins. Johnosn didn't do anything. Those elbows from JB really hurt MJ.
> ...


his ground and pound was the complete opposite of a chael sonnen performance


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Well I learned two things. Don't ever count out the Mckenzie guillotine and the lateral throw. Both quite effective.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would have liked to see my boy mckenzie in the final vs brookins or johnson , i dont think it would be smart for them to use their wrestling hehe


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mckenzie clearly got bad advice being told to stand and bang with Phan he should just attack the neck, attack the neck, attack the neck.

But in all reality this is the best season since season 5 because we have at least 4 really good prospects in Brookins, Johnson, Phan, and McKenzie.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I count 7 shrugs.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> I count 7 shrugs.


haha Not a single person in that building thought Garcia won, not even himself or his corner.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am completely dumbfounded at how Garcia continues to get these ridiculous split decision wins. Phan CLEARLY won that fight. Garcia's striking is 100% complete garbage and Phan outpointed him all night long.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am completely dumbfounded at how Garcia continues to get these ridiculous split decision wins. Phan CLEARLY won that fight. Garcia's striking is 100% complete garbage and Phan outpointed him all night long.


Funny that Garcia mention his "Takedowns" , that wasn't takedown he shot at phan put him for 1 sec on his ass near the cage and they was up . then nam stuffed all his TD attempts . I just looked at Garcia last 6 

Jameel Massouh - Split decision win -> was really close could go either way .

George Roop - Split Draw -> bullshit point dedaction for roop .

Chan Sung Jung - Split decision win -> Everyone know he lost this one 

Mark Hominick - Split decsion lose -> that was also Bullshit this fight was 30-27 to Hominick 

and last night he lost 30-27 . anyone think he landed more in round 1 just watch it again . 99% of his strikes hit the air or gets blocked .

This shit is just wierd - Every time i heared the decision he "won" I thought he bribed the judges .


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Guymay said:


> This shit is just wierd - Every time i heared the decision he "won" I thought he bribed the judges .


There is a point where that goes from angry fan lashing out to legitimate accusation and that was the hominick fight. No other brawlers get these constant bullshit decisions like he does.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Guymay said:


> Funny that Garcia mention his "Takedowns" , that wasn't takedown he shot at phan put him for 1 sec on his ass near the cage and they was up . then nam stuffed all his TD attempts . I just looked at Garcia last 6
> 
> Jameel Massouh - Split decision win -> was really close could go either way .
> 
> ...


Either the judges are so blind that they don't see those wild hooks hitting nothing but air or at least blocked or they just like his agression even when hurt. Either way, there needs to be some MMA education for these judges. It is just horrendous when they make this kind of mistakes. Even Jackson gave this "wtf?...hey...we won...cool" look.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SlowGraffiti said:


> I count 7 shrugs.


LOL at Greg Jackson's reactions!

No further comments needed!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> LOL at Greg Jackson's reactions!
> 
> No further comments needed!


This and standing againts Dana in the "boring" fighters issue is making me a fan of the man!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Brookins won't last more than a couple fights if he doesn't tuck his chin. Not taking away from Johnson, but he's not the same striker as the guys already in the UFC. Brookins will get a few leg hugging wins though. Yay, another wrestler with horrendous striking and gnp.


----------



## CHRISTIAN Mont (Dec 1, 2010)

wonder if im the only person who thinks grove is going to upset maia.

I don't think Grove will take Maia. I don't think Grove is going to be able to stand the whoe time with Maia and Maia will completely dominate Grove on

I hate those kind of fights. Brookings can't compete on the feet, so he grabs a leg and hangs on for 4+ minutes per round and gets the win.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

CHRISTIAN Mont said:


> wonder if im the only person who thinks grove is going to upset maia.


haha, dude, you just predicted the wrong result AFTER the event. good job 




P.S - Holy multiple posts batman


----------

